# Über Netzwerk ins Internet!



## Magicus (25. Mai 2002)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe 2 Rechner über Cross-Over verbunden und der Kleinere der beiden PC`s (P2) soll über meinen Hauptrechner ins I-Net.
Hab schon die Internetfreigabe aktiviert. In der Taskleiste ist auch das Symbol dafür. Aber der kleine will nicht mitziehen! Hab schon so einiges an Einstellungen versucht.
Kann mir hier irgendjemand mal sowas wie ne Bedienungsanleitung schreiben.
Beide PC´s haben ME als OS.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich schon mal gemeinsame Benutzung des I-Net`s.
Aber aufgrund Systemumstellung jetzt halt nicht mehr.


HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. Mai 2002)

öhm was für prog benutzt du? die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von MS?

falls du wingate hast 

=> http://www.uni-paderborn.de/schulen/oerl/faecher/informatik/wingate.htm



Socke  

PS: du musst in den Netzwerkeinstellungen bei der jeweiligen Karte beim 2. PC die IP des 1. als Wingate eintragen


----------



## DeMuX (26. Mai 2002)

mit wingate muss es auf jedenfall funktionieren.

wenn du dsl hast, kannst du auch alternativ mal AVM Ken DSL! ausprobieren. der hatte bei mir damals wirklich gut funktioniert.
ansonsten kannste dir auch nen router kaufen, dann können die pcs unabhängig von einander ins inet.


----------

